# Exhaust fan and cooling



## ray jay (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought a new a/c today. I have been running it since this afternoon and my rooms not getting cooler. My question is can my exhaust fan be pulling so much air into the room that the a/c cant keep up? I turned the fan down to see if it will help. thaks Ray Jay


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 4, 2009)

A lot of this will depend... not there so...?

Doubt the exhaust fan can pull so much air as to not notice the a/c.  Is it working?  I mean you feel cold air coming from it right?

A lot depends on the size of the unit to the heat generated in the room.  Perhaps it isn't big enough?

More info will help.  Best.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 5, 2009)

It would seem to me that you would need to decrease your intake of warmer air since you increased the intake with a/c. Is the intake air warm/hot air? Is the a/c entering near your exhaust intake?  Do you have fans for circulation?  I would look to see how your air is mixing before it is exhausted. Turning the fan down may help the air mix better. Looks like your on the right track.Gl


----------



## ray jay (Jul 5, 2009)

Im using a 6" 530 cfm exhaust fan. the room is 12'x6.5'. the flowrering side where the fan is is only 4'x5'. I have plastic on the floor of the room and when the door is closed it suckes the plastic up like walking on a ballon. I turned the fan all the way down still having high temps. todays a new day Ill think of something. Also cooler temps comming this week. Ray Jay


----------

